# ***OFFICIAL*** FFL Rankings for 2013 (Season 7)



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*1. Pipe (0) *
*2. Term (0)*
*3. HitOrGetHit (0)*
*4. Toxic (0)*
*5. Hixxy (0)*
*6. Intermission (0)*
*7. Ruckus (0)*
*8. ClydebankBlitz (0)*
*9. TheLyotoLegion (0)*
*10. Killz (0)*
*11. boatoar (0)*
*12. Andrus (0)*
*13. UFC_OWNS (0)*
*14. luckbox (0)*
*15. LizaG (0)*
*16. Hexabob69 (0)*
*17. OUSOONERSOU (0)*
*18. K R Y (0)*
*19. El Bresko (0)*

​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Strikeforce: Marquardt vs. Saffiedine*



*1. UFC_OWNS (+24)*
*2. (TIE) Hexabob69 (+22)*
*2. (TIE) HitOrGetHit (+22)*
*4. boatoar (+18)*
*5. Hixxy (+11)*
*6. Intermission (0)*
*7. Ruckus (0)*
*8. ClydebankBlitz (0)*
*9. TheLyotoLegion (0)*
*10. Killz (0)*
*11. Toxic (0)*
*12. Andrus (0)*
*13. Pipe (0) *
*14. luckbox (0)*
*15. LizaG (0)*
*16. Term (0)*
*17. OUSOONERSOU (0)*
*18. K R Y (0)*
*19. El Bresko (0)*



​


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Why is Boatoar in 11 place with 18 points.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Term said:


> Why is Boatoar in 11 place with 18 points.


I am fixing it up. I was in the middle of it and I got a database error and it booted me off the site.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

first place baby nice and early


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Event #2 will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

With my my quick calculation 36 points, I wish to thank Owns for keeping my throne warm for me but the king of the FFL plans on keeping it this year,


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 85*



*1. Toxic (+30)*
*2. Ruckus (+29)*
*3. UFC_OWNS (+24)*
*4. (TIE) Hexabob69 (+22)*
*4. (TIE) HitOrGetHit (+22)*
*6. boatoar (+18)*
*7. (TIE) Hixxy (+11)*
*7. (TIE) LizaG (+11)*
*9. Pipe (+2) *
*10. Killz (0)*
*11. TheLyotoLegion (0)*
*12. Andrus (0)*
*13. ClydebankBlitz (0)*
*14. luckbox (0)*
*15. Intermission (0)*
*16. Term (0)*
*17. OUSOONERSOU (0)*
*18. K R Y (0)*
*19. El Bresko (0)*


​


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Not a bad start with my first fighter


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

well ain't that about a bitch, no problem i'll be back on top in no time when pettis beats cerroney


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Wow, Chandler is a beast, I didn't think Rick Hawn was gonna get controlled and dominated quite that bad.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Two of my team have fought and lost already.. Great start..


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

why do Toxic and Leakler both have Pat Curran?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> why do Toxic and Leakler both have Pat Curran?


Leakler isn't part of the FFL is he? I cant see him on the Rosters thread?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

read first page of this thread


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I have done?? Confused


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you mean Ruckus? He hasn't updated his sig with his 2013 team yet.. I think thats what you've spotted?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

haha i must be tripping on something fierce. How did Leakler enter my mind?? That explains it.. Funny this is the only trip to Thailand i've had where I haven't spent half the time on mushrooms and I appear to be losing my marbles regardless.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL! Nice, much of my lurking in the forum is done from the phone and I can't update my sig from here. Didn't even think about it until now.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC on FX 7*



*1. Hexabob69 (+42)*
*2. Toxic (+30)*
*3. Ruckus (+29)*
*4. UFC_OWNS (+24)*
*5. HitOrGetHit (+22)*
*6. TheLyotoLegion (+21)*
*7. El Bresko (+20)*
*8. boatoar (+18)*
*9. Hixxy (+16)*
*10. LizaG (+11)*
*11. Pipe (+2) *
*12. Andrus (0)*
*13. ClydebankBlitz (0)*
*14. luckbox (0)*
*15. Intermission (0)*
*16. Term (0)*
*17. OUSOONERSOU (0)*
*18. K R Y (0)*
*19. Killz (0)*​


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

In Feburary, we will rise!

Alistar Overeem Vs Bigfoot Silva
Che Mills Vs Matt Riddle
Gunnar Nelson Vs Jorge Santiago


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 86*



*1. Hexabob69 (+42)*
*2. TheLyotoLegion (+40)*
*3. Toxic (+30)*
*4. Ruckus (+29)*
*5. UFC_OWNS (+24)*
*6. HitOrGetHit (+22)*
*7. El Bresko (+20)*
*8. boatoar (+18)*
*9. (TIE) Hixxy (+16)*
*9. (TIE) OUSOONERSOU (+16)*
*11. LizaG (+11)*
*12. Pipe (+2) *
*13. ClydebankBlitz (0)*
*14. luckbox (0)*
*15. Intermission (0)*
*16. Term (0)*
*17. Andrus (0)*
*18. K R Y (0)*
*19. Killz (0)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC on Fox 6*



*1. TheLyotoLegion (+62)*
*2. UFC_OWNS (+44)*
*3. Hexabob69 (+42)*
*4. Hixxy (+41)*
*5. Ruckus (+40)*
*6. Toxic (+30)*
*7. boatoar (+28)*
*8. HitOrGetHit (+22)*
*9. El Bresko (+20)*
*10. OUSOONERSOU (+16)*
*11. LizaG (+11)*
*12. Pipe (+6)* 
*13. Killz (+2)*
*14. luckbox (0)*
*15. Intermission (0)*
*16. Term (0)*
*17. Andrus (0)*
*18. K R Y (0)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (0)*​


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

back in business in the number 2 spot, sorry lyoto that cushion you have won't be warm for long


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

You better hope King Mo tears something then breh.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Overeem you better get me some points on the board mah****a!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am quietly doing well. Only +22 but only one fighter has gone. After I get 2 dominations from Maia and Stun Gun followed by a KO from Nelson and Ill be looking down at the rest of you.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

excited for Shlemenko to put a hurting on Falcao next week and get that title. I should be close to the top after that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> You better hope King Mo tears something then breh.


well i've got the natural born runner to kick rorys ass again for some easy points and gashimov to mow everyone down when he arrives back plus a few more lads who will do some damage


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well i've got the natural born runner to kick rorys ass again for some easy points and gashimov to mow everyone down when he arrives back plus a few more lads who will do some damage


How dare you disrespect Carlos!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hopefully I can smash it in Feb with 3/5 of my fighters involved.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> How dare you disrespect Carlos!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


he be asking for it breh


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

FFL will be updated after I am home from work. Been having some computer issues.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

My computer is still reformatting. The thread for 156 will be up when I'm up in the morning. If you have predictions for your fighter, feel free to PM me if you would like.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> My computer is still reformatting. The thread for 156 will be up when I'm up in the morning. If you have predictions for your fighter, feel free to PM me if you would like.


Always happy to help if need be mate


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HAHHAHA looks like toxic is out of the race for the top with his delorenzi guy, sorry toxic couldn't resist you'll probably whoop me at the end of the year


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 87*



*1. TheLyotoLegion (+62)*
*2. UFC_OWNS (+44)*
*3. Hexabob69 (+42)*
*4. Hixxy (+41)*
*5. Ruckus (+40)*
*6. Toxic (+35)*
*7. boatoar (+28)*
*8. (TIE) HitOrGetHit (+22)*
*8. (TIE) Pipe (+22)*
*10. El Bresko (+20)*
*11. OUSOONERSOU (+16)*
*12. LizaG (+11)*
*13. Killz (+2)*
*14. luckbox (0)*
*15. Intermission (0)*
*16. Term (0)*
*17. Andrus (0)*
*18. K R Y (0)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (0)*​


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Last? Nah lets rip it Reem


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Benavidez must win tonight and knock that stupid mustache right off that creepy looking bastard's face.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Benavidez must win tonight and knock that stupid mustache right off that creepy looking bastard's face.


prolly a decision win


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't know, Benavidez has some decent power for Flyweight, I think he could catch Uncle Creepy.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Don't forget to get your predictions in!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

what happens if vitor gets popped, does lyoto legions points for vitor go to 0 for vitor?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> what happens if vitor gets popped, does lyoto legions points for vitor go to 0 for vitor?


If the official results are overturned then yes.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> what happens if vitor gets popped, does lyoto legions points for vitor go to 0 for vitor?


You'd like that wouldn't you, the only thing Vitor's overdosing on is daily dose of the Jesus!

CBB's probably cursing God right about now.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> You'd like that wouldn't you, the only thing Vitor's overdosing on is daily dose of the Jesus!
> 
> CBB's probably cursing God right about now.


heh it eliminates more FFL contenders, you be worried about the natural born runner winning me those points soon and hope to god azamat gashimov and varner don't get fights for a while


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Gashiwho?

Bring your best sonny boy, I got Koscheck ready in two weeks.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Gashiwho?
> 
> Bring your best sonny boy, I got Koscheck ready in two weeks.


kos may be good for this win against lawler but the rest of year he will lose and I will reign surpreme


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I would be cursing god, if the little beginning promo didn't want me to have Bigfoot to smash his face in. Bigfoot also won me the GP, so I had faith in the dude. Fuking loved the result, and swapping out shitty ass Overeem for MVP now . Reem was going to get murdered by Cain if they faught anyways, it was obvious like 3 seconds into the Bigfoot fight. Dudes slow as shit.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 156*

*1. TheLyotoLegion (+76)*
*2. UFC_OWNS (+44)*
*3. Hexabob69 (+42)*
*4. Hixxy (+41)*
*5. Ruckus (+40)*
*6. Toxic (+35)*
*7. HitOrGetHit (+32)*
*8. boatoar (+28)*
*9. Pipe (+22)*
*10. El Bresko (+20)*
*11. Intermission (+19)*
*12. OUSOONERSOU (+16)*
*13. (TIE) LizaG (+13)*
*13. (TIE) K R Y (+13)*
*15. luckbox (+5)*
*16. (TIE) Killz (+2)*
*16. (TIE) ClydebankBlitz (+2)*
*18. Term (0)*
*19. Andrus (0)*​


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm on ton top of KRY twice in one week....and it's only Wednesday!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TLL 76...How the hell can someone have 76 and I have 2? This is an outrage! MVP you better fight a million times and be the Bellator champ or something this year!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 88*

*1. TheLyotoLegion (+76)*
*2. El Bresko (+48)*
*3. UFC_OWNS (+44)*
*4. Hexabob69 (+42)*
*5. Hixxy (+41)*
*6. Ruckus (+40)*
*7. Toxic (+35)*
*8. HitOrGetHit (+32)*
*9. boatoar (+28)*
*10. Pipe (+22)*
*11. Intermission (+19)*
*12. OUSOONERSOU (+16)*
*13. (TIE) LizaG (+13)*
*13. (TIE) K R Y (+13)*
*15. luckbox (+5)*
*16. (TIE) Killz (+2)*
*16. (TIE) ClydebankBlitz (+2)*
*18. Term (0)*
*19. Andrus (0)*​


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Shlemenko better defend it a couple times this year. I'd love a Shlemenko V Khalidov fight TBH.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> TLL 76...How the hell can someone have 76 and I have 2? This is an outrage! MVP you better fight a million times and be the Bellator champ or something this year!


Straight ballin' homie, that's how.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 89*

*1. TheLyotoLegion (+76)*
*2. Hexabob69 (+70)*
*3. El Bresko (+48)*
*4. UFC_OWNS (+44)*
*5. Hixxy (+41)*
*6. Ruckus (+40)*
*7. Toxic (+35)*
*8. HitOrGetHit (+32)*
*9. boatoar (+28)*
*10. Pipe (+22)*
*11. Intermission (+19)*
*12. OUSOONERSOU (+16)*
*13. (TIE) LizaG (+13)*
*13. (TIE) K R Y (+13)*
*15. luckbox (+5)*
*16. (TIE) Killz (+2)*
*16. (TIE) ClydebankBlitz (+2)*
*18. Term (0)*
*19. Andrus (0)*​


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Everyone is hacking! Thats why Im doing so bad


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Everyone is hacking! Thats why Im doing so bad


Hey! You think I like being in an OU and KRY sandwich?....

....actually, don't answer that!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Ryan Jimmo is on tonight's card which isn't listed on the other thread. That gives me two fighters tonight, one of them a championship fight. Should be a good night for the Ruckus. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

LizaG said:


> Hey! You think I like being in an OU and KRY sandwich?....
> 
> ....actually, don't answer that!


Liking and loving are two different things.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Hey! You think I like being in an OU and KRY sandwich?....
> 
> ....actually, don't answer that!


ahhh the ole oklahoma welsh sandwich you filthy lady liza this is a civilised board


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Since when?!!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

heh


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

NOW I'm cursing god LL. Fuk you Che Mills! Get out of Team CB!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

King Mo on Thursday, Koscheck on Saturday..

Finna build my lead back up.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yo anyone wanna trade fighters ill trade carlos condit for someone


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC on Fuel*

*1. TheLyotoLegion (+76)*
*2. Hexabob69 (+70)*
*3. Ruckus (+69)*
*4. El Bresko (+48)*
*5. UFC_OWNS (+44)*
*6. Hixxy (+41)*
*7. boatoar (+40)*
*8. Toxic (+35)*
*9. (TIE) HitOrGetHit (+32)*
*9. (TIE) Intermission (+32)*
*11. Pipe (+22)*
*12. OUSOONERSOU (+16)*
*13. ClydebankBlitz (+14)*
*14. (TIE) LizaG (+13)*
*14. (TIE) K R Y (+13)*
*16. luckbox (+5)*
*17. Killz (+2)*
*18. Term (0)*
*19. Andrus (0)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 90*

*1. TheLyotoLegion (+78)*
*2. Hexabob69 (+70)*
*3. Ruckus (+69)*
*4. El Bresko (+48)*
*5. UFC_OWNS (+44)*
*6. Hixxy (+41)*
*7. boatoar (+40)*
*8. (TIE) Toxic (+35)*
*8. (TIE) OUSOONERSOU (+35)*
*10. (TIE) HitOrGetHit (+32)*
*10. (TIE) Intermission (+32)*
*12. Pipe (+22)*
*13. ClydebankBlitz (+14)*
*14. (TIE) LizaG (+13)*
*14. (TIE) K R Y (+13)*
*16. luckbox (+5)*
*17. Killz (+2)*
*18. Term (0)*
*19. Andrus (0)*​


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i still need bermudez changed over for varner for tomorrow hit


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i still need bermudez changed over for varner for tomorrow hit


I changed it and the thread for tomorrow's fight is up. Go make your prediction. :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

thanks hit also how did lyoto gain points for his fighter mo getting knocked the fook out?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

+5 for being on the card and then -3 for losing. But yeah, he should get -100 for that ko.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ha it truly was awful by mo


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Koscheck will bring home the bacon tomorrow night, he knows how to wrassle.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah well bermudez knows how to bermudez so counter that mother ****er


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I've also got Big Johnson on tomorrow's card I just remembered. Time to smash.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 157*

*1. TheLyotoLegion (+80)*
*2. Hexabob69 (+70)*
*3. Ruckus (+69)*
*4. Pipe (+57)*
*5. UFC_OWNS (+52)*
*6. El Bresko (+48)*
*7. boatoar (+42)*
*8. Hixxy (+41)*
*9. (TIE) Toxic (+35)*
*9. (TIE) OUSOONERSOU (+35)* 
*11. (TIE) HitOrGetHit (+32)*
*11. (TIE) Intermission (+32)*
*13. Andrus (+20)*
*14. K R Y (+19)*
*15. ClydebankBlitz (+14)*
*16. LizaG (+13)*
*17. luckbox (+7)*
*18. Killz (+2)*
*19. Term (0)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC on Fuel: Japan*

*1. TheLyotoLegion (+80)*
*2. Hexabob69 (+74)*
*3. Ruckus (+69)*
*4. Pipe (+57)*
*5. UFC_OWNS (+52)*
*6. El Bresko (+48)*
*7. HitOrGetHit (+46)*
*8. Hixxy (+43)*
*9. boatoar (+42)*
*10. Andrus (+38)*
*11. (TIE) Toxic (+35)*
*11. (TIE) OUSOONERSOU (+35)*
*13. Intermission (+32)*
*14. K R Y (+19)*
*15. (TIE) ClydebankBlitz (+14)*
*15. (TIE) luckbox (+14)*
*17. LizaG (+13)*
*18. Killz (+2)*
*19. Term (0)*​


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I got a couple guys fighting on the next card. Just got done making this.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

My season is starting to look quite pitiful, I need Tate to win, JDS to beat Reem, Hawn to rebound, Coenen to get a fight in either the UFC or DREAM, and Jessica Eye to get her rightfully deserved titleshot in Bellator to get any major points.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i need goddamn barnett to sign with the ufc


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Not a good start to the year, 3 of my fighters have already lost..


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm kicking some serious ass!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 158*

*1. TheLyotoLegion (+80)*
*2. Hexabob69 (+74)*
*3. Ruckus (+69)*
*4. Pipe (+57)*
*5. UFC_OWNS (+54)*
*6. El Bresko (+48)*
*7. HitOrGetHit (+46)*
*8. Hixxy (+45)*
*9. (TIE) Toxic (+44)*
*9. (TIE) OUSOONERSOU (+44)*
*11. boatoar (+42)*
*12. Andrus (+38)*
*13. Intermission (+32)*
*14. K R Y (+19)*
*15. (TIE) ClydebankBlitz (+14)*
*15. (TIE) luckbox (+14)*
*17. LizaG (+13)*
*18. Killz (+2)*
*19. Term (0)*​


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Killz said:


> I'm kicking some serious ass!!


You must be talking to me.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Big Johnson's been canned. Waiting to see if Bellator picks him up for their 'stacked' heavyweight division where he will be a can crusher before droppin him. E. Silva's return in June is still up in the air in my opinion. I'm curious how his rehab is going.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Finally going to get some points this month. :thumb03:

Four fights this month, then another in July. So I should move up a little. I really need Jones to finish Chael early, that is the fight that can really get me some points.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Damn Eddie Alvarez is killing me. Also that Lima injury didn't help things.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hawn beat Karo, should get a few points for that  .......finally.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 96*

*1. TheLyotoLegion (+80)*
*2. Hexabob69 (+74)*
*3. Toxic (+73)*
*4. Ruckus (+69)* 
*5. Pipe (+57)*
*6. UFC_OWNS (+54)*
*7. El Bresko (+48)*
*8. HitOrGetHit (+46)*
*9. Hixxy (+45)*
*10. OUSOONERSOU (+44)*
*11. boatoar (+42)*
*12. Andrus (+38)*
*13. Intermission (+32)*
*14. LizaG (+30)*
*15. K R Y (+19)*
*16. (TIE) ClydebankBlitz (+14)*
*16. (TIE) luckbox (+14)*
*18. Killz (+2)*
*19. Term (0)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC on Fuel 9*

*1. TheLyotoLegion (+80)*
*2. (TIE) Hexabob69 (+74)*
*2. (TIE) boatoar (+74)*
*4. Toxic (+73)*
*5. Ruckus (+69)* 
*6. Pipe (+57)*
*7. UFC_OWNS (+54)*
*8. El Bresko (+48)*
*9. HitOrGetHit (+46)*
*10. Hixxy (+45)*
*11. OUSOONERSOU (+44)*
*12. Andrus (+38)*
*13. Intermission (+32)*
*14. LizaG (+30)*
*15. K R Y (+19)*
*16. Killz (+18)*
*17. (TIE) ClydebankBlitz (+14)*
*17. (TIE) luckbox (+14)*
*19. Term (0)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after TUF 17 Finale*

*1. TheLyotoLegion (+80)*
*2. Toxic (+75)*
*3. (TIE) Hexabob69 (+74)*
*3. (TIE) boatoar (+74)*
*5. Ruckus (+69)* 
*6. Pipe (+57)*
*7. Andrus (+55)*
*8. UFC_OWNS (+54)*
*9. El Bresko (+48)*
*10. HitOrGetHit (+46)*
*11. Hixxy (+45)*
*12. OUSOONERSOU (+44)*
*13. (TIE) Intermission (+32)*
*13. (TIE) LizaG (+32)*
*15. K R Y (+19)*
*16. Killz (+18)*
*17. (TIE) ClydebankBlitz (+14)*
*17. (TIE) luckbox (+14)*
*19. Term (0)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC on Fox*

*1. Ruckus (+89)* 
*2. Hexabob69 (+84)*
*3. TheLyotoLegion (+80)*
*4. Andrus (+76)*
*5. Toxic (+75)*
*6. boatoar (+74)*
*7. Pipe (+57)*
*8. UFC_OWNS (+54)*
*9. El Bresko (+50)*
*10. HitOrGetHit (+46)*
*11. Hixxy (+45)*
*12. OUSOONERSOU (+44)*
*13. Term (+41)*
*14. (TIE) Intermission (+32)*
*14. (TIE) LizaG (+32)*
*16. K R Y (+30)*
*17. Killz (+18)*
*18. (TIE) ClydebankBlitz (+14)*
*18. (TIE) luckbox (+14)*​


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Who's that at the top of the leaderboard?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

theres no way i can win since barnett ****ed me around by not signing a ufc contract


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I think my chances are good this weekend of moving up a few more slots.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...l/128226-ufc-159-predictions.html#post2016346


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 159*

*1. Ruckus (+89)* 
*2. Term (+86)*
*3. Hexabob69 (+84)*
*4. TheLyotoLegion (+80)*
*5. Andrus (+76)*
*6. Toxic (+75)*
*7. boatoar (+74)*
*8. HitOrGetHit (+71)*
*9. Hixxy (+59)*
*10. Pipe (+57)*
*11. UFC_OWNS (+54)*
*12. El Bresko (+50)*
*13. OUSOONERSOU (+46)*
*14. (TIE) Intermission (+32)*
*14. (TIE) LizaG (+32)*
*14. (TIE) ClydebankBlitz (+32)*
*17. luckbox (+25)*
*18. K R Y (+30)*
*19. Killz (+18)*​


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

If Davis would have just finished Vinny in the first round when he had him rocked I would have the lead if only briefly. Jones did all he could do for me. :thumb03:

Damn glad that ref stopped it when he did, That would have sucked to have Chael become champ because Jones broke his toe, like that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

FINALLY got a few points.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

things are looking quite good for me at the moment. Now my 2nd pick Gustafsson just has to fight Machida and not wait for Jones' to recover his injury. Also MJ has to make a comeback.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Andrus said:


> things are looking quite good for me at the moment. Now my 2nd pick Gustafsson just has to fight Machida and not wait for Jones' to recover his injury. Also MJ has to make a comeback.


Gus will get you a solid +2 after Machida beats him. :thumbsup:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Coenen isn't moving over to UFC, Tate got blitzed, Jessica Eye has a fight but not in Bellator. I don't have much going on apart from JDS  sucky season for me by the looks of it.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I think Vitor just gave TheLyotoLegion the lead.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It will be updated this evening.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC on FX 8*

*1. TheLyotoLegion(+101)*
*2. (TIE) HitOrGetHit (+89)*
*2. (TIE) Ruckus (+89)* 
*4. Term (+86)*
*5. Hexabob69 (+84)*
*6. Andrus (+76)*
*7. Toxic (+75)*
*8. boatoar (+74)*
*9. Hixxy (+59)*
*10. Pipe (+57)*
*11. (TIE) UFC_OWNS (+54)*
*11. (TIE) OUSOONERSOU (+54)*
*13. El Bresko (+50)*
*14. (TIE) Intermission (+32)*
*14. (TIE) LizaG (+32)*
*14. (TIE) ClydebankBlitz (+32)*
*17. luckbox (+25)*
*18. K R Y (+30)*
*19. Killz (+18)*​


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

******* josh barnett cost me bad, he wont fight again for ages because he is being stubborn.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 160*

*1. TheLyotoLegion(+101)*
*2. Hexabob69 (+94)*
*3. boatoar (+92)*
*4. (TIE) HitOrGetHit (+89)*
*4. (TIE) Ruckus (+89)* 
*6. Term (+86)*
*7. Andrus (+76)*
*8. Toxic (+75)*
*9. UFC_OWNS (+62)*
*10. Hixxy (+59)*
*11. Pipe (+57)*
*12. (TIE) luckbox (+54)*
*12. (TIE) OUSOONERSOU (+54)*
*14. El Bresko (+52)*
*15. LizaG (+48)*
*16. (TIE)Intermission (+32)*
*16. (TIE) ClydebankBlitz (+32)*
*18. K R Y (+30)*
*19. Killz (+26)*​


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Damn I wish I picked Mir, UFC 164 would've been easy points isn't that right OWNS?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Puh-Lease barnett is gonna get me some KO points mmhmm


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I hate this game


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ill lead this bitch right until the end. 

Guran****ingtee it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Where we at now? I had some points from E. Silva on the brazil card, and I'm sure others have moved as well.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Waiting for update. I'm pretty sure Jimmo took me in the second place.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC on Fuel 10*

*1. boatoar (+110)*
*2. TheLyotoLegion(+101)*
*3. Hexabob69 (+94)*
*4. (TIE) HitOrGetHit (+89)*
*4. (TIE) Ruckus (+89)* 
*6. Term (+86)*
*7. Andrus (+76)*
*8. Pipe (+76)*
*9. Toxic (+75)*
*10. UFC_OWNS (+62)*
*11. Hixxy (+59)*
*12. (TIE) luckbox (+54)*
*12. (TIE) OUSOONERSOU (+54)*
*14. El Bresko (+52)*
*15. LizaG (+48)*
*16. (TIE)Intermission (+32)*
*16. (TIE) ClydebankBlitz (+32)*
*18. K R Y (+30)*
*19. Killz (+26)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 161*

*1. boatoar (+110)*
*2. TheLyotoLegion(+101)*
*3. Ruckus (+97)*
*4. Hexabob69 (+94)*
*5. HitOrGetHit (+91)*
*6. Term (+86)*
*7. Andrus (+76)*
*8. Pipe (+76)*
*9. Toxic (+75)*
*10. luckbox (+65)*
*11. UFC_OWNS (+62)*
*12. Hixxy (+59)*
*13. OUSOONERSOU (+54)*
*14. El Bresko (+52)*
*15. LizaG (+48)*
*16. (TIE)Intermission (+32)*
*16. (TIE) ClydebankBlitz (+32)*
*18. K R Y (+30)*
*19. Killz (+26)*​


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am hoping for a big come back in the Fall


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

LL should take the lead tomorrow, I don't think Mo will lose again.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mo better mollywop that boy in the finals.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm doing well..


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm doing well considering my WMMA fighters haven't really had the big breaks I thought they would this year (still sceptical Tate will achieve much this year anyways).


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

You will be happy when Tate takes that belt from Rousey!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Just a heads up, we will no longer be doing predictions for the remainder of the season. Due to the fact that my schedule has prevented me from getting cards up on time, I don't think it is fair that some people got chances to make extra points while others may not have.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 96*

*1. TheLyotoLegion(+123)*
*2. boatoar (+110)*
*3. Ruckus (+97)*
*4. Hexabob69 (+94)*
*5. HitOrGetHit (+91)*
*6. Term (+86)*
*7. Andrus (+76)*
*8. Pipe (+76)*
*9. Toxic (+75)*
*10. luckbox (+65)*
*11. UFC_OWNS (+62)*
*12. Hixxy (+59)*
*13. OUSOONERSOU (+54)*
*14. El Bresko (+52)*
*15. LizaG (+48)*
*16. (TIE)Intermission (+32)*
*16. (TIE) ClydebankBlitz (+32)*
*18. K R Y (+30)*
*19. Killz (+26)*​


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Just a heads up, we will no longer be doing predictions for the remainder of the season. Due to the fact that my schedule has prevented me from getting cards up on time, I don't think it is fair that some people got chances to make extra points while others may not have.


Ok, but people can put up their predictions even if you don't put up the event. Anybody can start their own thread.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 162*

*1. boatoar (+125)*
*2. TheLyotoLegion(+123)*
*3. HitOrGetHit (+102)*
*4. Ruckus (+97)*
*5. Hexabob69 (+94)*
*6. Term (+86)*
*7. Andrus (+76)*
*8. Pipe (+76)*
*9. Toxic (+75)*
*10. El Bresko (+69)*
*11. (TIE) luckbox (+65)*
*11. (TIE) K R Y (+65)*
*13. UFC_OWNS (+62)*
*14. Hixxy (+59)*
*15. OUSOONERSOU (+54)*
*16. LizaG (+48)*
*17. (TIE)Intermission (+32)*
*17.(TIE) ClydebankBlitz (+32)*
*19. Killz (+26)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Term said:


> Ok, but people can put up their predictions even if you don't put up the event. Anybody can start their own thread.


While this is true, it wasn't made clear so I feel that it is somewhat unfair to the people who may have been waiting on me to put up the official threads.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

King Mo will put me back in the lead soon.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Imma enjoy my stint as both leading this and being current CPL champ. Ahh, the view from above. Hopefully not another Machida Era.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

A few cheeky points from Mighty Mouse for me at the weekend.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Michael Chandler with some big points 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Update on the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC on Fox 8*

*1. boatoar (+125)*
*2. TheLyotoLegion(+123)*
*3. HitOrGetHit (+102)*
*4. Ruckus (+97)*
*5. Hexabob69 (+94)*
*6. Term (+86)*
*7. Hixxy (+83)*
*8. Andrus (+76)*
*9. Pipe (+76)*
*10. Toxic (+75)*
*11. El Bresko (+69)*
*12. (TIE) luckbox (+65)*
*12. (TIE) K R Y (+65)*
*14. UFC_OWNS (+62)*
*15. OUSOONERSOU (+54)*
*16. LizaG (+48)*
*17. Killz (+34)*
*18.(TIE)Intermission (+32)*
*18. (TIE) ClydebankBlitz (+32)*​


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah buddy!!

First time off the bottom all season


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 97*

*1. LL(+138)*
*2. Ruckus (+127)*
*3. boatoar (+125)*
*4. Hexabob69 (+108)*
*5. HitOrGetHit (+102)*
*6. Toxic (+91)*
*7. Term (+86)*
*8. Hixxy (+83)*
*9. Andrus (+76)*
*10. Pipe (+76)*
*11. El Bresko (+69)*
*12. (TIE) luckbox (+65)*
*12. (TIE) K R Y (+65)*
*14. UFC_OWNS (+62)*
*15. OUSOONERSOU (+54)*
*16. LizaG (+48)*
*17. Killz (+34)*
*18.(TIE)Intermission (+32)*
*18. (TIE) ClydebankBlitz (+32)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 163*

*1. LL(+138)*
*2. Ruckus (+127)*
*3. boatoar (+125)*
*4. Term (+105)*
*5. Hexabob69 (+108)*
*6. HitOrGetHit (+102)*
*7. Toxic (+91)*
*8. Hixxy (+83)*
*9. Andrus (+76)*
*10. Pipe (+76)*
*11. K R Y (+75)*
*12. El Bresko (+69)*
*13. luckbox (+65)*
*14. UFC_OWNS (+62)*
*15. Intermission (+57)*
*16. OUSOONERSOU (+54)*
*17. LizaG (+48)*
*18. Killz (+34)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+32)*​


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bellator have dropped WMMA so Jessica Eye is useless to me now 

Coenen never signed with the UFC, my team is just shit! lol.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Still beating me :laugh:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I've used my add/drop, is there any way I can get another? lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

suck it up princesses josh barnett is only fighting for me the 2nd time this year soon and gashimov disgraced russia


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You think yours is bad Liza? Two of my guys have been F'ing cut.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

This whole set up is a farce... HOGH says he will fix scores but never does... How many other scores are WRONG? Check yours; I have waited 2 weeks and 2 PMs. My patience is gone.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Is it really that important to you?

Just a bit of fun guy.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> Is it really that important to you?
> 
> Just a bit of fun guy.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hexabob69 said:


> This whole set up is a farce... HOGH says he will fix scores but never does... How many other scores are WRONG? Check yours; I have waited 2 weeks and 2 PMs. My patience is gone.


Actually I always fix scores when they are wrong. I generally do updates at once when I score a card. Which I didn't get to this weekend as I am preparing to move in a week.

I am sorry your "patience is gone" but this isn't a program that updates things like other sites. I have responsibilities outside of the forum that are much higher on the priority list than fantasy MMA. I am planning on scoring this past weekend this evening after work and your score update is going to be there as well.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Funny how I am the asshole but in reality he told me weeks ago he was going to fix it Tomorrow. Now I understand life has its commitments and such. This is from a Bellator event not something that recent. So it is not that important it's about lying. I am too busy to fix score but I log several post in threads like what am I doing now and what games played and so on. Anyone else want to chime in I might have two for you as well.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Im sure HOGH didn't intentionally lie to you. Believe it or not the FFL is not a very high priority and other things can, and quite often do, take you away from updating it.

This thread sometimes goes weeks without a post so it's quite easy to let it slip your mind i'd imagine, not to mention all of the other jobs and Admin has to do to keep this place running smoothly.

Think you need to chill out and reel it in a couple of notches.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hexabob69 said:


> Funny how I am the asshole but in reality he told me weeks ago he was going to fix it Tomorrow. Now I understand life has its commitments and such. This is from a Bellator event not something that recent. So it is not that important it's about lying. I am too busy to fix score but I log several post in threads like what am I doing now and what games played and so on. Anyone else want to chime in I might have two for you as well.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You're right I did tell you I was going to fix it, and I still intend to. I don't really care if you think I was lying. The fact of the matter is if I say I am going to update it and something else comes up outside of the forum, this gets pushed to the side as it should. 

As for the posting, I do post a lot still. 99.9% of the time from a mobile device that makes it a humongous pain to update things like this.

And I have played a game or two here and there, so what? Are you my mother? You know what? I work full time, I take online classes, I am studying for certifications and I am preparing to move, so if I want to spend the free time I have doing something else, that is what i am going to do.

This has been up to date all year. Maybe the scores arent marked that exact weekend, but they make it there. If that isn't good enough I don't know what to tell you other than nobody is forcing you to play.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Well it hasn't been ran as well as in previous years, but saying he lied is a bit harsh. I am sure he he meant to.

Obviously HOGH is too busy to run this on a timely basis, perhaps he should ask for help. I mean anyone could post the event threads and put the final scores for the event in that thread. Then all he would have to do is verify it and update the leader board and drop add thread.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC on Fox Sports 1*

*1. LL(+138)*
*2. Ruckus (+127)*
*3. boatoar (+125)*
*4. Term (+105)*
*5. Hexabob69 (+108)*
*6. HitOrGetHit (+102)*
*7. Toxic (+93)*
*8. Andrus (+92)*
*9. luckbox (+86)*
*10. Hixxy (+83)*
*11. Pipe (+76)* 
*12. K R Y (+75)*
*13. Intermission (+73)*
*14. El Bresko (+69)*
*15. UFC_OWNS (+62)*
*16. OUSOONERSOU (+54)*
*17. LizaG (+48)*
*18. Killz (+44)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+32)*​


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

God Hit! What took you so long?!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Meant to post this. There may be a couple fighters left off from this past weekend. I had to run in the middle of updating so I just saved and updated what I had. If you are missing points they will be added today.



Killz said:


> God Hit! What took you so long?!


Rofl. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> *1. LL(+138)*
> *2. Ruckus (+127)*
> *3. boatoar (+125)*
> *4. Term (+105)*
> ...


Fuk this. I agree with that other guy it's all a conspiracy. Corrupt cnts.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Jessica Eye signed to the UFC...my FFL team looks a bit better now


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Updates for both cards this week will be posted Tuesday. (Sep. 3)


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Updates for both cards this week will be posted Tuesday. (Sep. 3)


I should tell you that for the 3 fighters I had (barnett,condit,pettis) i chose barnett KO round 1, condit TKO round 4 and Pettis unanimous decision.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Really need Joe B and Bader to deliver the goods on Wednesday.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Joe B will, R B won't


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 27*

*1. LL(+138)*
*2. Ruckus (+127)*
*3. boatoar (+125)*
*4. Term (+105)*
*5. Hexabob69 (+108)*
*6. HitOrGetHit (+102)*
*7. Toxic (+93)*
*8. Andrus (+92)*
*9. luckbox (+86)*
*10. Hixxy (+83)*
*11. UFC_OWNS (+79)*
*12. Pipe (+76)*
*13. K R Y (+75)*
*14. Intermission (+73)*
*15. El Bresko (+71)*
*16. OU (+62)*
*17. LizaG (+48)*
*18. Killz (+46)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+32)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 164*

*1. LL(+138)*
*2. Ruckus (+127)*
*3. boatoar (+125)*
*4. UFC_OWNS (+126)*
*5. Term (+120)*
*6. Hexabob69 (+108)*
*7. Andrus (+103)*
*8. HitOrGetHit (+102)*
*9. Toxic (+93)*
*10. luckbox (+86)*
*11. Hixxy (+83)*
*12. Intermission (+81)*
*13. Pipe (+78)*
*14. K R Y (+75)*
*15. El Bresko (+71)*
*16. OU (+62)*
*17. LizaG (+48)*
*18. Killz (+46)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+32)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

For anyone that didn't know, there is now a Credit Shop near the bottom of the forum where you can spend your credits. (More items coming)

For 1million credits, you may have a second add/drop for the season. If you wish to do this, make a thread in the credit shop about buying it and we will make it happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 28*

*1. LL(+161)*
*2. boatoar (+151)*
*3. UFC_OWNS (+141)*
*4. Ruckus (+127)*
*5. (TIE) Term (+120)*
*5. (TIE) HitOrGetHit (+120)*
*7. Hexabob69 (+108)*
*8. Andrus (+103)*
*9. Toxic (+93)*
*10. luckbox (+86)*
*11. Hixxy (+83)*
*12. Intermission (+81)*
*13. Pipe (+78)*
*14. K R Y (+75)*
*15. El Bresko (+71)*
*16. OU (+62)*
*17. LizaG (+48)*
*18. Killz (+46)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+32)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 98*

*1. LL(+161)*
*2. boatoar (+151)*
*3. UFC_OWNS (+141)*
*4. Ruckus (+127)*
*5. (TIE) Term (+120)*
*5. (TIE) HitOrGetHit (+120)*
*7. Hexabob69 (+108)*
*8. Andrus (+103)*
*9. Toxic (+93)*
*10. El Bresko (+90)*
*11. luckbox (+86)*
*12. Hixxy (+83)*
*13. Intermission (+81)*
*14. Pipe (+78)*
*15. K R Y (+75)*
*16. OU (+62)*
*17. LizaG (+48)*
*18. Killz (+46)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+32)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 99*

*1. LL(+161)*
*2. boatoar (+151)*
*3. UFC_OWNS (+141)*
*4. Ruckus (+127)*
*5. (TIE) Term (+120)*
*5. (TIE) HitOrGetHit (+120)*
*7. Toxic (+115)*
*8. Hexabob69 (+108)*
*9. Andrus (+103)*
*10. El Bresko (+90)*
*11. luckbox (+86)*
*12. Hixxy (+83)*
*13. Intermission (+81)*
*14. Pipe (+78)*
*15. K R Y (+75)*
*16. OU (+62)*
*17. LizaG (+48)*
*18. Killz (+46)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+32)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Updates will be posted this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry for the wait. Planned on doing this last weekend but my computer took a dump. Almost up and running.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Raknings after Bellator 100*

*1. LL(+161)*
*2. boatoar (+151)*
*3. UFC_OWNS (+141)*
*4. Ruckus (+127)*
*5. (TIE) Term (+120)*
*5. (TIE) HitOrGetHit (+120)*
*7. Toxic (+115)*
*8. Hexabob69 (+108)*
*9. Andrus (+103)*
*10. El Bresko (+90)*
*11. luckbox (+86)*
*12. Hixxy (+83)*
*13. OU (+82)*
*14. Intermission (+81)*
*15. Pipe (+78)*
*16. K R Y (+75)*
*17. Cupcake (+56)*
*18. Killz (+46)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+32)*​


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

How about UFC 165?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It will be added when I am at my computer for an extended period of time again.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Go away FFL game!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It will be added when I am at my computer for an extended period of time again.


:bored04:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I havent been around my home much lately. Today is the last day my schedule is supposed to be this hectic.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 29 and UFC 165*

*1. LL(+161)*
*2. boatoar (+155)*
*3. Ruckus (+153)*
*4. Term (+145)*
*5. HitOrGetHit (+142)*
*6. UFC_OWNS (+141)*
*7. Andrus (+120)*
*8. Hexabob69 (+116)*
*9. Toxic (+115)*
*10. Intermission (+100)*
*11. El Bresko (+90)*
*12. luckbox (+86)*
*13. Hixxy (+83)*
*14. OU (+82)*
*15. Pipe (+78)*
*16. K R Y (+75)*
*17. Cupcake (+67)*
*18. Killz (+46)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+32)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 103*

*1. LL(+161)*
*2. boatoar (+155)*
*3. Ruckus (+153)*
*4. Term (+145)*
*5. HitOrGetHit (+142)*
*6. UFC_OWNS (+141)*
*7. Toxic (+126)*
*8. Andrus (+120)*
*9. Hexabob69 (+116)*
*10. Intermission (+100)*
*11. El Bresko (+90)*
*12. luckbox (+86)*
*13. Hixxy (+83)*
*14. OU (+82)*
*15. Pipe (+78)*
*16. K R Y (+75)*
*17. Cupcake (+67)*
*18. Killz (+46)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+32)*​


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

With Jessica Eye, JDS and Rick Hawn all fighting this week I hope I get some points


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 104*

*1. LL(+161)*
*2. boatoar (+155)*
*3. Ruckus (+153)*
*4. Term (+145)*
*5. HitOrGetHit (+142)*
*6. UFC_OWNS (+141)*
*7. Toxic (+126)*
*8. Andrus (+120)*
*9. Hexabob69 (+116)*
*10. Intermission (+100)*
*11. El Bresko (+90)*
*12. luckbox (+86)*
*13. Hixxy (+83)*
*14. OU (+82)*
*15. (TIE) Pipe (+78)*
*15. (TIE) Cupcake (+78)*
*17. K R Y (+75)*
*18. Killz (+46)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+32)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 166*

*1. Ruckus (+172)*
*2. LL(+161)*
*3. boatoar (+155)*
*4. Term (+145)*
*5. HitOrGetHit (+144)*
*6. UFC_OWNS (+141)*
*7. Toxic (+126)*
*8. Hexabob69 (+124)*
*9. Andrus (+120)*
*10. luckbox (+110)*
*11. Hixxy (+104)*
*12. Intermission (+100)*
*13. Cupcake (+95)*
*14. El Bresko (+90)*
*15. K R Y (+83)*
*16. OU (+82)*
*17. Pipe (+78)*
*18. Killz (+46)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+32)*​


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hawn and Eye have served me well this past week  yay!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 105*

*1. Ruckus (+172)*
*2. LL(+161)*
*3. boatoar (+155)*
*4. Term (+145)*
*5. HitOrGetHit (+144)*
*6. UFC_OWNS (+141)*
*7. Toxic (+126)*
*8. Hexabob69 (+124)*
*9. Andrus (+120)*
*10. luckbox (+110)*
*11. Hixxy (+104)*
*12. Intermission (+100)*
*13. Pipe (+96)*
*14. Cupcake (+95)*
*15. El Bresko (+90)*
*16. K R Y (+83)*
*17. OU (+82)*
*18. Killz (+46)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+32)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 30*

*1. Ruckus (+174)*
*2. LL(+161)*
*3. boatoar (+155)*
*4. HitOrGetHit (+150)*
*5. Term (+145)*
*6. UFC_OWNS (+141)*
*7. Hixxy (+130)*
*8. Toxic (+126)*
*9. Hexabob69 (+124)*
*10. Andrus (+120)*
*11. luckbox (+110)*
*12. K R Y (+105)*
*13. Intermission (+100)*
*14. Pipe (+96)*
*15. Cupcake (+95)*
*16. El Bresko (+90)*
*17. OU (+82)*
*18. Killz (+52)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+32)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 106*

*1. Ruckus (+185)*
*2. LL(+169)*
*3. Term (+162)*
*4. boatoar (+155)*
*5. HitOrGetHit (+150)*
*6. UFC_OWNS (+141)*
*7. Toxic (+134)*
*8. Hixxy (+130)*
*9. Hexabob69 (+124)*
*10. Andrus (+120)*
*11. luckbox (+110)*
*12. K R Y (+105)*
*13. Intermission (+100)*
*14. Pipe (+96)*
*15. Cupcake (+95)*
*16. El Bresko (+90)*
*17. OU (+82)*
*18. Killz (+52)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+32)*​


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

One of my fighters won, it's a Christmas miracle!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Everyone loves a comeback story so you can just call me Rocky and its time for the rematch. 

I got some fights coming up and the last couple months should really deliver for me.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 31*

*1. Ruckus (+185)*
*2. LL(+169)*
*3. Term (+162)*
*4. boatoar (+155)*
*5. HitOrGetHit (+150)*
*6. UFC_OWNS (+149)*
*7. Toxic (+134)*
*8. Hixxy (+130)*
*9. Hexabob69 (+124)*
*10. Andrus (+120)*
*11. luckbox (+110)*
*12. K R Y (+105)*
*13. Intermission (+100)*
*14. Pipe (+96)*
*15. Cupcake (+95)*
*16. El Bresko (+90)*
*17. OU (+82)*
*18. Killz (+52)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+40)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 32*

*1. LL(+191)*
*2. Ruckus (+185)*
*3. HitOrGetHit (+168)*
*4. Term (+162)*
*5. boatoar (+155)*
*6. UFC_OWNS (+149)*
*7. Toxic (+134)*
*8. Hixxy (+130)*
*9. Hexabob69 (+124)*
*10. Andrus (+120)*
*11. luckbox (+115)*
*12. K R Y (+105)*
*13. Intermission (+100)*
*14. Pipe (+96)*
*15. Cupcake (+95)*
*16. El Bresko (+90)*
*17. OU (+82)*
*18. Killz (+52)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+40)*​


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

how did i only gain 8 points? bermudez and riviera both won for me


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> how did i only gain 8 points? bermudez and riviera both won for me


You already used 2 Add/Drops. The first to get Bermudez and the other to get Bagautinov. Rivera would have been a third add/drop.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I gave the banker 1 mil for another 2 add drops remember, i dropped condit and someone else for ali and riviera


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I gave the banker 1 mil for another 2 add drops remember, i dropped condit and someone else for ali and riviera


Its worded bad in the title but if you read it it says your buying a second add drop not two more add drops. Got me to man


Toxic racked up another 18 points tonight though atta boy Pit Bull. Now WAR GSP!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oh well that makes sense then i was confused


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Just returned home today so this will be updated tomorrow evening. (Evening as in Eastern Standard time evening )


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 167*

*1. LL(+193)*
*2. Ruckus (+185)*
*3. HitOrGetHit (+168)*
*4. Term (+162)*
*5. UFC_OWNS (+157)*
*6. boatoar (+155)*
*7. Toxic (+151)*
*8. luckbox (+135)*
*9. Hixxy (+130)*
*10. Hexabob69 (+124)*
*11. Andrus (+120)* 
*12. K R Y (+105)*
*13. Intermission (+100)*
*14. Pipe (+96)*
*15. Cupcake (+95)*
*16. OU (+93)*
*17. El Bresko (+90)*
*18. Killz (+70)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+40)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 109*

*1. LL(+193)*
*2. Ruckus (+185)*
*3. Toxic (+180)*
*4. HitOrGetHit (+168)*
*5. Term (+162)*
*6. UFC_OWNS (+157)*
*7. boatoar (+155)*
*8. luckbox (+135)*
*9. Hixxy (+130)*
*10. Hexabob69 (+124)*
*11. Andrus (+120)* 
*12. El Bresko (+119)*
*13. Cupcake (+111)*
*14. K R Y (+105)*
*15. Intermission (+100)*
*16. Pipe (+96)*
*17. OU (+93)*
*18. Killz (+70)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+40)*​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got 180 by my count, 

Pitbull for 18
GSP for 17
ADD/Drop used for Doug Marshall for 11

One fight left to round out the year a first round KO from Hall and I could be a player in this thing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I got 180 by my count,
> 
> Pitbull for 18
> GSP for 17
> ...


Im an idiot. I thought it was the other Freire fighting on 108. :confused05:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after TUF 18 Finale*

*1. LL(+193)*
*2. Ruckus (+185)*
*3. Toxic (+180)*
*4. HitOrGetHit (+168)*
*5. Term (+162)*
*6. UFC_OWNS (+157)*
*7. boatoar (+155)*
*8. El Bresko (+145)*
*9. luckbox (+135)*
*10. Hixxy (+130)*
*11. Hexabob69 (+124)*
*12. Andrus (+120)*
*13. Cupcake (+111)*
*14. K R Y (+105)*
*15. Intermission (+100)*
*16. Pipe (+96)*
*17. OU (+93)*
*18. Killz (+70)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+40)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 33*

*1. LL(+201)*
*2. Ruckus (+185)*
*3. Toxic (+180)*
*4. HitOrGetHit (+168)*
*5. Term (+162)*
*6. UFC_OWNS (+157)*
*7. boatoar (+155)*
*8. El Bresko (+145)*
*9. luckbox (+135)*
*10. Hixxy (+130)*
*11. Hexabob69 (+124)*
*12. Andrus (+120)*
*13. Cupcake (+111)*
*14. K R Y (+105)*
*15. Intermission (+100)*
*16. Pipe (+96)*
*17. OU (+93)*
*18. Killz (+70)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+40)*​


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I think that's the season for me, don't think any of my team apart from Tate is fighting.

Come on Miesha! (giggidy)


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

They always tryna hold a white man down.

Right now, I feel like MMA Forum's Miguel Torres. I was the next big thing. I stepped on the scene, scooped up that Forum GP title, people had me rated for P4P greatness. Now, I'm at the bottom of the barrel, and not even Bellator would want me back.

Michael Page, where were you maaaan?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I just found my picks for my last FFL, pretty horrific.

Name - Points
Alistair Overeem - 4
Hector Lombard - 21
Glover Teixeira - 48
Chris Weidman - 28
Demian Maia - 13
Gunnar Nelson - 8
Rustam Khabilov - 26
Tim Means - 4
Che Mills - 2
Phil Davis - 16
Erick Silva - 20
Michael Page (Bellator) - 19
Jim Miller - 2
Roy Nelson - 23
Yushin Okami - 8
Daron Cruickshank - 4
Diego Sanchez - 8
Brian Stann - 2
Donald Cerrone - 28


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Update coming this week.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm predicting urijah hall first round knock out cause its my last shot and runner up ranking


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I'm predicting urijah hall first round knock out cause its my last shot and runner up ranking
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I am predicting Hall to fold under pressure....again.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

My prediction: Michael Johnson via UD


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC on Fox 9*

*1. LL(+212)*
*2. Ruckus (+185)*
*3. Toxic (+180)*
*4. Term (+170)*
*5. HitOrGetHit (+168)*
*6. Hixxy (+160)*
*7. UFC_OWNS (+157)*
*8. boatoar (+155)*
*9. El Bresko (+145)*
*10. Andrus (+136)*
*11. luckbox (+135)*
*12. Hexabob69 (+124)*
*13. Cupcake (+111)*
*14. K R Y (+105)*
*15. Intermission (+102)*
*16. Pipe (+96)*
*17. OU (+93)*
*18. Killz (+78)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+40)*​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

My 22 points for hall lets me finish out the year in second I do believe


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Final Rankings for the 2013 MMAF VIPFFL*

*1. LL(+212)*
*2. Toxic (+198)*
*3. Ruckus (+185)*
*4. HitOrGetHit (+179)*
*5. Term (+170)*
*6. Hixxy (+160)*
*7. UFC_OWNS (+159)*
*8. boatoar (+155)*
*9. Andrus (+155)*
*10. El Bresko (+145)*
*11. luckbox (+135)*
*12. K R Y (+132)*
*13. Hexabob69 (+124)*
*14. Cupcake (+122)*
*15. Intermission (+120)*
*16. Pipe (+119)*
*17. OU (+111)*
*18. Killz (+78)*
*19. ClydebankBlitz (+40)*​


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I win? Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

